# yamaha digital gauges for 1997 evinrude....



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Different methods of sensor operation and data transmission...



> Digital instruments use the outboard’s engine management computer to process information from the various sensors (boat and outboard) and display the outputs almost instantaneously. Wiring these high-tech devices is simply a matter of plugging sensor leads into a central wiring harness –digital really does mean plug-and-play. Given the versatility of integrated microprocessor circuitry, each digital gauge is capable of performing multiple functions, allowing boaters to fine-tune the readouts – showing what is important to them and hiding what isn’t.


http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/events/dynamicevent/3/1059/boaters_log_vol_1_no_14.aspx


----------

